# ooth laid



## JTHMfreak (Oct 17, 2013)

A mantis that I had found within the last month was looking sluggish last night so I threw the last cricket I had in the tank in high hopes. Well soon after the cricket was eaten and the mantis went from laying on a fake plant to hanging on the wall again. This morning I noticed a small ooth on the stick about a half inch long and quarter inch wide. I did not know I found s pregnant one but am excited I did, any chance more ooths will be laid? Any special care?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2013)

Make sure you feed her each day, she is prob mated as she was taken from outside, she will lay an ooth about every two weeks, give her water too. Mist the ooth at least 3 times a week. What kind of mantis is she? oh, let the ooth dry or remove the stick with it on it to another place to hatch.


----------



## gm88 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found a wild mantis who has laid 2 ooths which did not produce any nymphs I am guessing she was not fertilized. Just found another big female outside who laid an ooth soon after bringing her inside. Unfortunately I had to tear it off the wire mesh on the top of her enclosure and one side is a bit damaged so I hope that if it was in fact fertilized then I didn't damage it too badly.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 17, 2013)

I think she is a Carolina mantis, and I was wondering if they could lay ooths without being fertilized


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 17, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> I think she is a Carolina mantis, and I was wondering if they could lay ooths without being fertilized


Yes, all females can lay an ooth mated or un mated they can lay ooth's


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 21, 2013)

So it looked like she was pooping earlier tonight, little balls (it looked like, dont know how to describe them), coming out of the abdomen, is it poop? I hope she was fertile, would love more of her.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 27, 2013)

Second ooth laid! How long do I have to wait to hatch them? Can I put them in a warm room to do it?


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 28, 2013)

What species? If she's native, you have to put the ooth in in the fridge or put it outside in a container and wait till it warms up in the spring... Then take it inside/out of the fridge and keep it generally warm and mist it every few days. Don't let the ooth get too dry, keep it moisturizer. You said you found it so i assume it's a Chinese mantis, European mantis or stagmomantis sp. The ooth needs to over winter!

-Cole


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 30, 2013)

Why would I put it in the fridge? And as far as species I think it is either Carolina or California mantis. I prolly had her for about two weeks when she laid the ooth, so no babies inside it?


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 30, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> Why would I put it in the fridge? And as far as species I think it is either Carolina or California mantis. I prolly had her for about two weeks when she laid the ooth, so no babies inside it?


Put it in the fridge... Ooths of that species need diapause (overwintering) to develop, the fridge is colder then the rest of your house which means it replicates winter and then when spring time comes, take it out and keep it warm then it will hatch if it's fertile or if it's not it won't hatch.

All the best,

-Cole


----------



## JTHMfreak (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok, guess I will put the ooths in the fridge then, how should I remove them from the stick? Do I mist them while they're in the fridge? How long should they be in the fridge for? Do they need to hang upside down while in the fridge?

I think it may be a brown colored European mantis


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 4, 2013)

Keep on the stick, take out and mist lightly once a week. And in the spring let it warm up


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2013)

Stagmomantis ooths do NOT need a cold period. If you want it to hatch later then yes give it a cold period. If you want it to begin incubating keep it warm. If it is a European mantis (M. religiosa) then a cold period is good for them.

And all adult female mantids can be considered gravid since they will lay eggs as long as they live.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, the stick is part of the enclosure, I can't simply pop them off safely with my hand?


----------



## Danny. (Nov 4, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> Well, the stick is part of the enclosure, I can't simply pop them off safely with my hand?


Yes


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 4, 2013)

You can tell if their is the eye like marking on their inner arms near the thorax.. If there is, it's a European mantis if not it's a stagmo... If it is a European mantis... It will be good to give a cold period like Rick said


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 4, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> Well, the stick is part of the enclosure, I can't simply pop them off safely with my hand?


You can try, but it may risk ripping the ooth.. I always use a pocket knife to slice it off at the bottom. But I'd keep the ooth on the stick


----------



## JTHMfreak (Nov 5, 2013)

Not the exact mantis in question, but same species. Anyone able to identify it?


----------

